# Tesla doesn't have a main contactor/relay/cutoff?



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

somanywelps said:


> http://jalopnik.com/5887265/tesla-motors-devastating-design-problem ???


 http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/plug-it


----------

